

Ghetto gourmet: underground supper clubs in America (2006) - henning
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?file=/c/a/2006/01/22/MNGOOGRA241.DTL

======
blintson
This is awesome!! I'm gonna try running a dinner party in my area. Proposed
menu:

Hickory-smoked pork ribs

Yam Champloo (yams w/nuts&fruit&otherstuff)

Coconut-Squash Soup

Stir-fry & brown rice

Fried spicy banana peppers

